# iXS Flow Knee pad fit ?



## beater32 (Mar 13, 2013)

Are wanting to get a pair of these but are just a fraction under the large size.Should I go with the medium or are they a snug fit?


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I have the large size and the fit is snug. Not uncomfortable at all. I've been using them now for about 3 months and have no complaints at all. They stay up, and positioned very well. No slippage. The backing material is very lightweight and breaths extremely well. Other than not being able to slip them over my 5 10 impacts, I wouldn't hesitate buying them again.


----------



## ChristianCoté (Jul 13, 2014)

Highly recommend. I'm pretty much in the tank for iXS in general, but those knee pads are a jewel. The design is conducive to a little give both above and below basic sizing guidelines, so if you're a smidge closer to the what they suggest for large than you are for for medium then I'd say you can go for a large size with confidence.


----------

